# [SOLVED] Video Mode Not Supported



## White Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello. I'm noob about pc, but I really need help  .

Ok, so I bought Alice: Madness Returns video game... and unpleasent surprise happened: ''Video Mode Not Supported'', which is quite weird because I can play Witcher 2 game, which is graphically superior compared to Alice, but oh well... I gave up and I made deal with store, so I exchaned with other video game... it's called ''Harry Potter and Deathly Hallows 2''. Once again, same problem happened.

I don't understand, will all future games act like that?

I honestly don't know much about pc.

When I go: *right click at desktop*> properties, settings, it says that I have:*
ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series*
And I use *XP*

HP & Deathly Hallows pt 2 video games requirements are here: CLICK

Please help me... if you need any more informations please tell me how to get them. I'm really noob for all this, and I'm sorry for that


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Is this a desktop or a laptop PC?
Brand and model of the PC?

Video Mode is usually referring to the screen resolution setting.


----------



## White Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Hi, thanks.

I don't have laptop, I have pc. Is that what you asked :/ ? (*feels so dumb*)

Ok, so I find web page where it compares my spec and game requirements, and apparently, my pc could run this game... and it also told me something more about my pc, maybe this info will help:

CPU Speed: 2.8 GHz

RAM: 2.0 GB

OS: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600)

Video card: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9442)
_Video ram: 1.1gb
Pixel shader version: 3.0
Vertex shader version: 3.0

_Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

D/L and Run Speccy System Information when it's finished go to File then Publish Report, that will send the info to piriform's servers and give you a link to copy and paste here.
0x9442 is a general description for the ATI 4800 series cards.

Should run it without issue, I'm thinking Screen resolution or video driver issue.


----------



## White Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Thank you very much for trying to help me!

Here it is:
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/OvJARiqfFIbmU1GqwWW7Ts2

For screen resolution, I used 800x600, 1024x768 and 1162x864, and none of them worked...


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Are you changing those in-game, or on your PC? Also this is my 100th Post *Huzza*


----------



## White Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Congratulation on your 100th post.ray:

Unfortunately, only way to get into setup-game is to get into game first... which is retarded I guess.

And I was talking about *right mouse click on dekstop*>properties>settings>screen resolution.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Do you still see the Windows Desk top when you get the error or does the monitor go black and display the error?


----------



## White Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

When I try to run the game, then monitor goes black with mentioned error. When I press alt+tab and get back to my desktop or alt+ctrl+del (since that's the only way I can exit the game because I don't see anything because that error), everything is back to normal. So bascially, that happens only while I'm in Alice Madness Returns game or HP7pt2 game. Other games I have don't have that problem on my pc.


----------



## White Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Googling around, I found some guy who has same problem, but there was no answer. Aparently HP7pt2 default resolution is 1280x720, and my Hyundai monitor can't handle it... could this be it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Yes that error is from the monitor telling you the resolution is not supported, try running the game in windowed mode to see if there any resolution setting in game you can change.


----------



## White Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Ah, bad luck... just as expected, looks like it's one of those games that I can't window... I tryed '' -window'', '' -w'' and '' -fullscreen 0'', and none of those help... so, do I have to trash my monitor and buy new one if I want to play this game?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Search your drive for a file called Aliceengine.ini, open with word pad, copy, past it here in a code box, press the advanced button at the bottom quick reply box, in the advance window past the contents on the ini file, select with the mouse and click on the <> button in the tool bar.


----------



## White Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*


```
[URL]
Protocol=unreal
Name=Player
Map=AliceEntry.umap
LocalMap=AliceEntry.umap
TransitionMap=AliceEntry.umap
MapExt=umap
EXEName=AliceGame.exe
DebugEXEName=DEBUG-AliceGame.exe
SaveExt=usa
Port=7777
GameName=American McGee's Alice 2
GameNameShort=Alice2

[Engine.Engine]
NetworkDevice=IpDrv.TcpNetDriver
ConsoleClassName=Engine.Console
GameViewportClientClassName=GFxUI.GFxGameViewportClient
LocalPlayerClassName=Engine.LocalPlayer
DataStoreClientClassName=Engine.DataStoreClient
StorageDeviceManagerClassName=Engine.StorageDeviceManager
Language=INT
bAllowMatureLanguage=FALSE
GameEngine=AliceGame.AliceGameEngine
EditorEngine=UnrealEd.EditorEngine
UnrealEdEngine=UnrealEd.UnrealEdEngine
Client=WinDrv.WindowsClient
Render=Render.Render
Input=Engine.Input
Canvas=Engine.Canvas
TinyFontName=EngineFonts.TinyFont
SmallFontName=EngineFonts.SmallFont
MediumFontName=EngineFonts.SmallFont
LargeFontName=EngineFonts.SmallFont
SubtitleFontName=WarfareFonts.Fonts.WarfareFonts_Chrom20
WireframeMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.WireframeMaterial
DefaultMaterialName=EngineMaterials.DefaultMaterial
DefaultDecalMaterialName=EngineMaterials.DefaultDecalMaterial
DefaultTextureName=EngineMaterials.DefaultDiffuse
EmissiveTexturedMaterialName=EngineMaterials.EmissiveTexturedMaterial
GeomMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.GeomMaterial
DefaultFogVolumeMaterialName=EngineMaterials.FogVolumeMaterial
TickMaterialName=EditorMaterials.Tick_Mat
CrossMaterialName=EditorMaterials.Cross_Mat
DefaultUICaretMaterialName=EngineMaterials.BlinkingCaret
SceneCaptureReflectActorMaterialName=EngineMaterials.ScreenMaterial
SceneCaptureCubeActorMaterialName=EngineMaterials.CubeMaterial
ScreenDoorNoiseTextureName=EngineMaterials.ScreenDoorNoiseTexture
RandomAngleTextureName=EngineMaterials.RandomAngles
RandomNormalTextureName=EngineMaterials.RandomNormal2
WeightMapPlaceholderTextureName=EngineMaterials.WeightMapPlaceholderTexture
LightMapDensityTextureName=EngineMaterials.DefaultWhiteGrid
LightMapDensityNormalName=EngineMaterials.DefaultNormal
LevelColorationLitMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.LevelColorationLitMaterial
LevelColorationUnlitMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.LevelColorationUnlitMaterial
LightingTexelDensityName=EngineDebugMaterials.MAT_LevelColorationLitLightmapUVs
ShadedLevelColorationUnlitMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.ShadedLevelColorationUnlitMaterial
ShadedLevelColorationLitMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.ShadedLevelColorationLitMaterial
RemoveSurfaceMaterialName=EngineMaterials.RemoveSurfaceMaterial
VertexColorMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorMaterial
VertexColorViewModeMaterialName_ColorOnly=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorViewMode_ColorOnly
VertexColorViewModeMaterialName_AlphaAsColor=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorViewMode_AlphaAsColor
VertexColorViewModeMaterialName_RedOnly=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorViewMode_RedOnly
VertexColorViewModeMaterialName_GreenOnly=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorViewMode_GreenOnly
VertexColorViewModeMaterialName_BlueOnly=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorViewMode_BlueOnly
HeatmapMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.HeatmapMaterial
BoneWeightMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.BoneWeightMaterial
TangentColorMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.TangentColorMaterial
EditorBrushMaterialName=EngineMaterials.EditorBrushMaterial
DefaultPhysMaterialName=EngineMaterials.DefaultPhysicalMaterial
TextureStreamingBoundsMaterialName=EditorMaterials.Utilities.TextureStreamingBounds_MATInst
TerrainErrorMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.MaterialError_Mat
ProcBuildingSimpleMaterialName=EngineBuildings.ProcBuildingSimpleMaterial
BuildingQuadStaticMeshName=EngineBuildings.BuildingQuadMesh
ProcBuildingLODColorTexelsPerWorldUnit=0.075
ProcBuildingLODLightingTexelsPerWorldUnit=0.015
MaxProcBuildingLODColorTextureSize=1024
MaxProcBuildingLODLightingTextureSize=256
UseProcBuildingLODTextureCropping=True
ForcePowerOfTwoProcBuildingLODTextures=True
bCombineSimilarMappings=True
MaxRMSDForCombiningMappings=10.0
TerrainMaterialMaxTextureCount=16
TerrainTessellationCheckCount=6
TerrainTessellationCheckBorder=2.0
TerrainTessellationCheckDistance=4096.0
BeginUPTryCount=200000
bStaticDecalsEnabled=True
bDynamicDecalsEnabled=True
bForceStaticTerrain=False
LightingOnlyBrightness=(R=0.5,G=0.5,B=0.5,A=1.0)
LightComplexityColors=(R=0,G=0,B=0,A=1)
LightComplexityColors=(R=0,G=255,B=0,A=1)
LightComplexityColors=(R=63,G=191,B=0,A=1)
LightComplexityColors=(R=127,G=127,B=0,A=1)
LightComplexityColors=(R=191,G=63,B=0,A=1)
LightComplexityColors=(R=255,G=0,B=0,A=1)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.0,G=1.0,B=0.127,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.0,G=1.0,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.046,G=0.52,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.215,G=0.215,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.52,G=0.046,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.7,G=0.0,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=1.0,G=0.0,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=1.0,G=0.0,B=0.5,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=1.0,G=0.9,B=0.9,A=1.0)
MaxPixelShaderAdditiveComplexityCount=900
TimeBetweenPurgingPendingKillObjects=60
bUseTextureStreaming=True
bUseBackgroundLevelStreaming=True
bSubtitlesEnabled=True
bSubtitlesForcedOff=FALSE
ScoutClassName=Engine.Scout
DefaultPostProcessName=PostProcesses.PostProcess_Default
DefaultUIScenePostProcessName=EngineMaterials.DefaultUIPostProcess
ThumbnailSkeletalMeshPostProcessName=EngineMaterials.DefaultThumbnailPostProcess
ThumbnailParticleSystemPostProcessName=EngineMaterials.DefaultThumbnailPostProcess
ThumbnailMaterialPostProcessName=EngineMaterials.DefaultThumbnailPostProcess
DefaultSoundName=EngineSounds.WhiteNoise
bOnScreenKismetWarnings=TRUE
bEnableKismetLogging=FALSE
; If setting bAllowDebugViewmodesOnConsoles=TRUE, must also add EngineDebugMaterials to the StartupPackages for console platforms
bAllowDebugViewmodesOnConsoles=FALSE
AllowTargetingSM2=FALSE
CameraRotationThreshold=45.0
CameraTranslationThreshold=10000
PrimitiveProbablyVisibleTime=8.0
PercentUnoccludedRequeries=0.125
MaxOcclusionPixelsFraction=0.001
MinTextureDensity=0.0
IdealTextureDensity=13.0
MaxTextureDensity=55.0
MinLightMapDensity=0.0
IdealLightMapDensity=1.0
MaxLightMapDensity=3.0
RenderLightMapDensityGrayscaleScale=1.0
RenderLightMapDensityColorScale=1.0
bRenderLightMapDensityGrayscale=true
LightMapDensityVertexMappedColor=(R=0.65,G=0.65,B=0.25,A=1.0)
LightMapDensitySelectedColor=(R=1.0,G=0.2,B=1.0,A=1.0)
PhysXLevel=0
DemoRecordingDevice=Engine.DemoRecDriver
bPauseOnLossOfFocus=FALSE
MaxFluidNumVerts=1048576
FluidSimulationTimeLimit=30.0
MaxParticleResize=0
MaxParticleResizeWarn=0
bCheckParticleRenderSize=True
MaxParticleVertexMemory=131972
NetClientTicksPerSecond=200
MaxTrackedOcclusionIncrement=0.10
TrackedOcclusionStepSize=0.10
MipLevelFadingInRate=0.3
MipLevelFadingOutRate=0.1
StatColorMappings=(StatName="AverageFPS",ColorMap=((In=15.0,Out=(R=255)),(In=30,Out=(R=255,G=255)),(In=45.0,Out=(G=255))))
StatColorMappings=(StatName="Frametime",ColorMap=((In=1.0,Out=(G=255)),(In=25.0,Out=(G=255)),(In=29.0,Out=(R=255,G=255)),(In=33.0,Out=(R=255))))
StatColorMappings=(StatName="Streaming fudge factor",ColorMap=((In=0.0,Out=(G=255)),(In=1.0,Out=(G=255)),(In=2.5,Out=(R=255,G=255)),(In=5.0,Out=(R=255)),(In=10.0,Out=(R=255))))
PhysXGpuHeapSize=64
PhysXMeshCacheSize=8
HACK_UseTickFrequency=FALSE
bShouldGenerateSimpleLightmaps=TRUE
bSmoothFrameRate=TRUE
MinSmoothedFrameRate=22
MaxSmoothedFrameRate=31
DefaultSelectedMaterialColor=(R=0.04,G=0.02,B=0.24,A=1.0)
bEnableOnScreenDebugMessages=true
AllowScreenDoorFade=False
AllowNvidiaStereo3d=True
GbJPNSKU=false
IgnoreSimulatedFuncWarnings=Tick
bEnableColorClear=TRUE
DefaultOnlineSubsystemName=
DynamicCoverMeshComponentName=
LoadingTextFontName=WarfareFonts.Fonts.WarfareFonts_Chrom20
ApexDamageParamsName=Nv_ApexDamageMap.AliceDamageMap
LanguageRegistryPath=Software\EA Games\Alice Madness Returns
bSuppressMapWarnings=true

[Engine.StreamingMovies]
RenderPriorityPS3=1001
SuspendGameIO=True

[Engine.ISVHacks]
bInitializeShadersOnDemand=False
DisableATITextureFilterOptimizationChecks=True
UseMinimalNVIDIADriverShaderOptimization=True
PumpWindowMessagesWhenRenderThreadStalled=False

[Engine.GameEngine]
MaxDeltaTime=0

[Engine.DemoRecDriver]
AllowDownloads=True
DemoSpectatorClass=Engine.PlayerController
MaxClientRate=25000
ConnectionTimeout=15.0
InitialConnectTimeout=30.0
AckTimeout=1.0
KeepAliveTime=1.0
SimLatency=0
RelevantTimeout=5.0
SpawnPrioritySeconds=1.0
ServerTravelPause=4.0
NetServerMaxTickRate=30
LanServerMaxTickRate=30
MaxRewindPoints=30
RewindPointInterval=1.0
NumRecentRewindPoints=7

[Engine.PackagesToAlwaysCook]
Package=AliceEntry
Package=CHAR_ArcheTypes
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Hatter
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Water
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Oriental
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Queen
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Doll
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Caterpillar
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Cheshire
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Chess
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_QFlesh
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_WRabbit
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_MadHatter

[Engine.StartupPackages]
bSerializeStartupPackagesFromMemory=TRUE
bFullyCompressStartupPackages=FALSE
Package=DefaultUISkin
Package=EngineMaterials
Package=EngineDebugMaterials
Package=EngineSounds
Package=EngineFonts
Package=SoundClassesAndModes
Package=KynapseDefaultDefinitions
Package=PostProcesses
Package=WarfareFonts
Package=Nv_ApexDamageMap

[Engine.PackagesToForceCookPerMap]

[Core.System]
MaxObjectsNotConsideredByGC=33476
SizeOfPermanentObjectPool=0
StaleCacheDays=30
MaxStaleCacheSize=10
MaxOverallCacheSize=30
PackageSizeSoftLimit=500
AsyncIOBandwidthLimit=0
CachePath=..\..\AliceGame\Cache
CacheExt=.uxx
Paths=..\..\Engine\Content
ScriptPaths=..\..\AliceGame\Script
FRScriptPaths=..\..\AliceGame\ScriptFinalRelease
CutdownPaths=..\..\AliceGame\CutdownPackages
CutdownPaths=..\..\AliceGame\Script
ScreenShotPath=..\..\AliceGame\ScreenShots
LocalizationPaths=..\..\Engine\Localization
Extensions=upk
Extensions=u
TextureFileCacheExtension=tfc
Suppress=Dev
Suppress=DevAudio
Suppress=DevAudioVerbose
Suppress=DevBind
Suppress=DevBsp
Suppress=DevCollision
Suppress=DevCompile
Suppress=DevComponents
Suppress=DevCooking
Suppress=DevDataStore
Suppress=DevGarbage
Suppress=DevKill
Suppress=DevLoad
Suppress=DevNetTraffic
Suppress=DevPath
Suppress=DevReplace
Suppress=DevSave
Suppress=DevSound
Suppress=DevStats
Suppress=DevTick
Suppress=DevUI
Suppress=DevUIStates
Suppress=DevUIStyles
Suppress=DevUIAnimation
Suppress=DevUIFocus
Suppress=DevHDDCaching
Suppress=Init
Suppress=Input
Suppress=Inventory
Suppress=Localization
Suppress=LocalizationWarning
Suppress=PlayerMove
Suppress=DevSHA
Suppress=DevAnim
Suppress=DevDecals
Suppress=RON_DEBUG
Suppress=DevShaders
Suppress=DevShadersDetailed
Suppress=GameStats
Suppress=DevLightmassSolver
Suppress=DevFaceFX
Suppress=DevCrossLevel
Suppress=DevOnline
Suppress=DevMovie
Suppress=DevConfig
Suppress=PlayerManagement
Suppress=DevNet
Suppress=DevCamera
Suppress=DevAbsorbFuncs
Suppress=DevAssetDataBase
Suppress=DevLevelTools
Suppress=ScriptWarning
Suppress=DevSpawn
Paths=..\..\AliceGame\Content
Paths=..\..\AliceGame\__Trashcan
LocalizationPaths=..\..\AliceGame\Localization
SavePath=..\..\AliceGame\Save
Extensions=umap
SeekFreePCPaths=..\..\AliceGame\CookedPC
SeekFreePCExtensions=xxx

[Engine.Client]
DisplayGamma=2.2
MinDesiredFrameRate=35.000000
InitialButtonRepeatDelay=0.2
ButtonRepeatDelay=0.1

[WinDrv.WindowsClient]
AudioDeviceClass=XAudio2.XAudio2Device
MinAllowableResolutionX=0
MinAllowableResolutionY=0
MaxAllowableResolutionX=0
MaxAllowableResolutionY=0
MinAllowableRefreshRate=0
MaxAllowableRefreshRate=0
ParanoidDeviceLostChecking=1
AllowJoystickInput=1

[XAudio2.XAudio2Device]
MaxChannels=32
CommonAudioPoolSize=0
MinCompressedDurationGame=5
MinCompressedDurationEditor=4
LowPassFilterResonance=0.9

[Engine.Player]
ConfiguredInternetSpeed=10000
ConfiguredLanSpeed=20000
PP_DesaturationMultiplier=1.0
PP_HighlightsMultiplier=1.0
PP_MidTonesMultiplier=1.0
PP_ShadowsMultiplier=1.0

[IpDrv.TcpNetDriver]
AllowDownloads=True
ConnectionTimeout=30.0
InitialConnectTimeout=200.0
AckTimeout=1.0
KeepAliveTime=0.2
MaxClientRate=15000
MaxInternetClientRate=10000
RelevantTimeout=5.0
SpawnPrioritySeconds=1.0
ServerTravelPause=4.0
NetServerMaxTickRate=30
LanServerMaxTickRate=35
DownloadManagers=IpDrv.HTTPDownload
DownloadManagers=Engine.ChannelDownload
NetConnectionClassName=IpDrv.TcpipConnection

[IpServer.UdpServerQuery]
GameName=ut

[IpDrv.UdpBeacon]
DoBeacon=True
BeaconTime=0.50
BeaconTimeout=5.0
BeaconProduct=ut
ServerBeaconPort=8777
BeaconPort=9777

[TextureStreaming]
PoolSize=140
HysteresisLimit=20
DropMipLevelsLimit=16
StopIncreasingLimit=12
StopStreamingLimit=8
MinEvictSize=10
MinFudgeFactor=1
FudgeFactorIncreaseRateOfChange=0.5
FudgeFactorDecreaseRateOfChange=-0.4
MinRequestedMipsToConsider=11
MinTimeToGuaranteeMinMipCount=2
MaxTimeToGuaranteeMinMipCount=12
UseTextureFileCache=TRUE
LoadMapTimeLimit=5.0
LightmapStreamingFactor=0.04
ShadowmapStreamingFactor=0.04
MaxLightmapRadius=2000.0
AllowStreamingLightmaps=True
TextureFileCacheBulkDataAlignment=1

[StreamByURL]
PostLoadPause=6.0

[UnrealEd.EditorEngine]
LocalPlayerClassName=UnrealEd.EditorPlayer
bSubtitlesEnabled=True
GridEnabled=True
SnapScaleEnabled=True
ScaleGridSize=5
SnapVertices=False
SnapDistance=10.000000
GridSize=(X=16.000000,Y=16.000000,Z=16.000000)
RotGridEnabled=True
RotGridSize=(Pitch=1024,Yaw=1024,Roll=1024)
GameCommandLine=-log
FOVAngle=90.000000
GodMode=True
AutoSaveDir=..\..\AliceGame\Autosaves
InvertWidgetZAxis=True
UseAxisIndicator=True
MatineeCurveDetail=0.1
Client=WinDrv.WindowsClient
CurrentGridSz=4
bUseMayaCameraControls=True
bPrefabsLocked=True
HeightMapExportClassName=TerrainHeightMapExporterTextT3D
EditorOnlyContentPackages=EditorMeshes
EditorOnlyContentPackages=EditorMaterials
EditorOnlyContentPackages=EditorResources
EditPackagesInPath=..\..\Development\Src
EditPackages=Core
EditPackages=Engine
EditPackages=GameFramework
EditPackages=UnrealEd
EditPackages=IpDrv
EditPackages=OnlineSubsystemPC
EditPackages=OnlineSubsystemGameSpy
EditPackages=OnlineSubsystemLive
EditPackages=OnlineSubsystemSteamworks
bBuildReachSpecs=FALSE
EditPackages=Kynapse
EditPackages=KynapseEditor
EditPackages=GFxUI
EditPackages=GFxUIEditor
EditPackagesOutPath=..\..\AliceGame\Script
FRScriptOutputPath=..\..\AliceGame\ScriptFinalRelease
EditPackages=AliceGame
InEditorGameURLOptions=

[UnrealEd.UnrealEdEngine]
AutoSaveIndex=0
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EditorMaterials
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EditorMeshes
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EditorResources
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EngineMaterials
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EngineFonts
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EngineResources
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=DefaultUISkin
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=Engine_MI_Shaders
bSmoothFrameRate=TRUE
MinSmoothedFrameRate=22.000000
MaxSmoothedFrameRate=31.000000
bBuildReachSpecs=FALSE

[Engine.DataStoreClient]
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Strings
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Images
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_GameResource
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.CurrentGameDataStore
;;GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_SessionSettings"	; unused
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Fonts
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Color
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Gamma
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Registry
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_InputAlias
;PlayerDataStoreClassNames=Engine.UIDataStore_InputAlias
PlayerDataStoreClassNames=Engine.PlayerOwnerDataStore

[Engine.UIDataStore_SessionSettings]
SessionSettingsProviderClassNames=Engine.SessionSettingsProvider_GameInfo

[DevOptions.Shaders]
AutoReloadChangedShaders=True
bAllowMultiThreadedShaderCompile=True
NumUnusedShaderCompilingThreads=1
ThreadedShaderCompileThreshold=1
bDumpShaderPDBs=False
bPromptToRetryFailedShaderCompiles=True

[DevOptions.Debug]
ShowSelectedLightmap=False

[StatNotifyProviders]
BinaryFileStatNotifyProvider=true
XmlStatNotifyProvider=false
CsvStatNotifyProvider=false
StatsNotifyProvider_UDP=true
PIXNamedCounterProvider=false

[StatNotifyProviders.StatNotifyProvider_UDP]
ListenPort=13000

[RemoteControl]
SuppressRemoteControlAtStartup=False

[LogFiles]
PurgeLogsDays=3

[AnimationCompression]
DefaultCompressionAlgorithm=AnimationCompressionAlgorithm_RemoveTrivialKeys
TranslationCompressionFormat=0
RotationCompressionFormat=1
AlternativeCompressionThreshold=1.f
ForceRecompression=False
bOnlyCheckForMissingSkeletalMeshes=False

[IpDrv.OnlineSubsystemCommonImpl]
MaxLocalTalkers=1
MaxRemoteTalkers=16
bIsUsingSpeechRecognition=false

[IpDrv.OnlineGameInterfaceImpl]
LanAnnouncePort=14001
LanQueryTimeout=5.0

[OnlineSubsystemLive.OnlineSubsystemLive]
LiveSystemLinkPort=14000
LanAnnouncePort=14001
VoiceNotificationDelta=0.2

[Engine.StaticMeshCollectionActor]
bCookOutStaticMeshActors=TRUE
MaxStaticMeshComponents=100

[Engine.StaticLightCollectionActor]
bCookOutStaticLightActors=TRUE
MaxLightComponents=100

[LiveSock]
bUseVDP=True
bUseSecureConnections=true
MaxDgramSockets=64
MaxStreamSockets=16
DefaultRecvBufsizeInK=256
DefaultSendBufsizeInK=256

[CustomStats]
LD=Streaming fudge factor
LD=FrameTime
LD=Terrain Foliage Time
LD=Foliage Render Time
LD=Terrain Smooth Time
LD=Terrain Render Time
LD=Decal Render Time
LD=Terrain Triangles
LD=Foliage Instances
LD=Decal Triangles
LD=Decal Draw Calls
LD=Static Mesh Tris
LD=Skel Mesh Tris
LD=Skel Verts CPU Skin
LD=Skel Verts GPU Skin
LD=30+ FPS
LD=Total CPU rendering time
LD=Total GPU rendering time
LD=Occluded primitives
LD=Projected shadows
LD=Visible static mesh elements
LD=Visible dynamic primitives
LD=Texture Pool Size
LD=Physical Memory Used
LD=Virtual Memory Used
LD=Audio Memory Used
LD=Texture Memory Used
LD=360 Texture Memory Used
LD=Animation Memory
LD=Vertex Lighting Memory
LD=StaticMesh Vertex Memory
LD=StaticMesh Index Memory
LD=SkeletalMesh Vertex Memory
LD=SkeletalMesh Index Memory
LD=Decal Vertex Memory
LD=Decal Index Memory
LD=Decal Interaction Memory
MEMLEAN=Virtual Memory Used
MEMLEAN=Audio Memory Used
MEMLEAN=Animation Memory
MEMLEAN=FaceFX Cur Mem
MEMLEAN=Vertex Lighting Memory
MEMLEAN=StaticMesh Vertex Memory
MEMLEAN=StaticMesh Index Memory
MEMLEAN=SkeletalMesh Vertex Memory
MEMLEAN=SkeletalMesh Index Memory
MEMLEAN=Decal Vertex Memory
MEMLEAN=Decal Index Memory
MEMLEAN=Decal Interaction Memory
MEMLEAN=VertexShader Memory
MEMLEAN=PixelShader Memory
GameThread=Async Loading Time
GameThread=Audio Update Time
GameThread=FrameTime
GameThread=HUD Time
GameThread=Input Time
GameThread=Kismet Time
GameThread=Move Actor Time
GameThread=RHI Game Tick
GameThread=RedrawViewports
GameThread=Script time
GameThread=Tick Time
GameThread=Update Components Time
GameThread=World Tick Time
GameThread=Async Work Wait
GameThread=PerFrameCapture
GameThread=DynamicLightEnvComp Tick

[MemorySplitClassesToTrack]
Class=AnimSequence
Class=AudioComponent
Class=AudioDevice
Class=BrushComponent
Class=CylinderComponent
Class=DecalComponent
Class=DecalManager
Class=DecalMaterial
Class=Font
Class=Level
Class=Material
Class=MaterialInstanceConstant
Class=MaterialInstanceTimeVarying
Class=Model
Class=ModelComponent
Class=MorphTarget
Class=NavigationMeshBase
Class=ParticleModule
Class=ParticleSystemComponent
Class=PathNode
Class=ProcBuilding_SimpleLODActor
Class=RB_BodyInstance
Class=RB_BodySetup
Class=ReachSpec
Class=Sequence
Class=SkeletalMesh
Class=SkeletalMeshComponent
Class=SoundCue
Class=SoundNode
Class=SoundNodeWave
Class=StaticMesh
Class=StaticMeshActor
Class=StaticMeshCollectionActor
Class=StaticMeshComponent
Class=Terrain
Class=TerrainComponent
Class=Texture2D
Class=UIRoot

[MemLeakCheckExtraExecsToRun]
Cmd=obj list class=StaticMesh -Alphasort -DetailedInfo
Cmd=obj list class=StaticMeshActor -ALPHASORT -DetailedInfo
Cmd=obj list class=StaticMeshCollectionActor -ALPHASORT -DetailedInfo
Cmd=obj list class=TextureMovie -Alphasort -DetailedInfo
Cmd=obj list class=Level -ALPHASORT -DetailedInfo
Cmd=lightenv list volumes
Cmd=lightenv list transition
Cmd=ListThreads

[ConfigCoalesceFilter]
FilterOut=AliceEngine.ini
FilterOut=AliceEditor.ini
FilterOut=AliceInput.ini
FilterOut=AliceLightmass.ini
FilterOut=AliceGame.ini
FilterOut=AliceUI.ini
FilterOut=AliceCompat.ini
FilterOut=AliceEditorKeyBindings.ini
FilterOut=AliceEditorUserSettings.ini
FilterOut=Descriptions.int
FilterOut=Editor.int
FilterOut=EditorTips.int
FilterOut=UnrealEd.int
FilterOut=WinDrv.int
FilterOut=XWindow.int

[TaskPerfTracking]
bUseTaskPerfTracking=TRUE
RemoteConnectionIP=10.1.10.83
ConnectionString=Provider=sqloledb;Data Source=DB-04;Initial Catalog=EngineTaskPerf;Trusted_Connection=Yes
RemoteConnectionStringOverride=Data Source=DB-04;Initial Catalog=EngineTaskPerf;Integrated Security=True;Pooling=False;Asynchronous Processing=True;Network Library=dbmssocn

[TaskPerfMemDatabase]
bUseTaskPerfMemDatabase=TRUE
RemoteConnectionIP=10.1.10.83
ConnectionString=Provider=sqloledb;Data Source=DEVDB-02;Initial Catalog=PerfMem;Trusted_Connection=Yes
RemoteConnectionStringOverride=Data Source=DEVDB-02;Initial Catalog=PerfMem;Integrated Security=True;Pooling=True;Asynchronous Processing=True;Network Library=dbmssocn

[MemoryPools]
FLightPrimitiveInteractionInitialBlockSize=3000
FModShadowPrimitiveInteractionInitialBlockSize=512
FBestFitAllocatorFMemoryChunkInitialBlockSize=3900
FMallocGcmFFreeEntryInitialBlockSize=540
FPS3RHIVertexDeclarationInitialBlockSize=100
FPS3RHISamplerStateInitialBlockSize=3560
FPS3RHIVertexBufferInitialBlockSize=1040
FPS3RHIIndexBufferInitialBlockSize=640
FPrimitiveSceneInfoInitialBlockSize=1700
FStaticMeshSceneProxyInitialBlockSize=1530
FParticleSystemSceneProxyInitialBlockSize=300
FOctreeNodeInitialBlockSize=6000

[SystemSettings]
StaticDecals=True
DynamicDecals=True
UnbatchedDecals=True
DecalCullDistanceScale=1.000000
DynamicLights=True
DynamicShadows=True
LightEnvironmentShadows=True
CompositeDynamicLights=False
SHSecondaryLighting=False
DirectionalLightmaps=True
MotionBlur=True
MotionBlurPause=True
DepthOfField=True
AmbientOcclusion=False
Bloom=True
UseHighQualityBloom=True
Distortion=True
FilteredDistortion=True
DropParticleDistortion=False
SpeedTreeLeaves=True
SpeedTreeFronds=True
OnlyStreamInTextures=False
LensFlares=True
FogVolumes=True
FloatingPointRenderTargets=True
OneFrameThreadLag=True
UseVsync=True
UpscaleScreenPercentage=True
Fullscreen=True
AllowD3D10=False
AllowRadialBlur=True
SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
ParticleLODBias=0
DetailMode=2
ShadowFilterQualityBias=0
MaxAnisotropy=4
MaxMultisamples=4
MinShadowResolution=64
MinPreShadowResolution=8
MaxShadowResolution=800
MaxWholeSceneDominantShadowResolution=1344
ShadowFadeResolution=128
PreShadowFadeResolution=16
ShadowFadeExponent=0.250000
ResX=1280
ResY=720
ScreenPercentage=100.000000
SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000000
FoliageDrawRadiusMultiplier=1.000000
ShadowTexelsPerPixel=1.273240
PreShadowResolutionFactor=0.500000
bEnableVSMShadows=False
bEnableBranchingPCFShadows=False
bAllowHardwareShadowFiltering=False
bAllowBetterModulatedShadows=True
bEnableForegroundShadowsOnWorld=True
bEnableForegroundSelfShadowing=False
bAllowWholeSceneDominantShadows=True
ShadowFilterRadius=2.000000
ShadowDepthBias=0.012000
CSMSplitPenumbraScale=0.500000
CSMSplitSoftTransitionDistanceScale=4.000000
CSMSplitDepthBiasScale=0.700000
UnbuiltWholeSceneDynamicShadowRadius=20000.000000
UnbuiltNumWholeSceneDynamicShadowCascades=3
WholeSceneShadowUnbuiltInteractionThreshold=20
bAllowFracturedDamage=True
NumFracturedPartsScale=1.000000
FractureDirectSpawnChanceScale=1.000000
FractureRadialSpawnChanceScale=1.000000
FractureCullDistanceScale=1.000000
bForceCPUAccessToGPUSkinVerts=false
bDisableSkeletalInstanceWeights=false
ApexLODResourceBudget=1000000020040877300000.000000
ApexDestructionMaxChunkIslandCount=150
ApexDestructionMaxChunkIslandCountHigh=500
ApexDestructionMaxChunkSeparationLOD=1.000000
TEXTUREGROUP_World=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Cinematic=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(MinLODSize=128,MaxLODSize=512,LODBias=1,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_EffectsNotFiltered=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_UI=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Lightmap=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Shadowmap=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,NumStreamedMips=3,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_RenderTarget=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_MobileFlattened=(MinLODSize=8,MaxLODSize=256,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_ProcBuilding_Face=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_ProcBuilding_LightMap=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=256,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportant=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportantNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportantSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
DynamicTonemapping=True
TEXTUREGROUP_ColorLookupTable=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)

[SystemSettingsEditor]
bEnableForegroundSelfShadowing=False
TEXTUREGROUP_ProcBuilding_Face=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=aniso,MipFilter=point)
TEXTUREGROUP_ProcBuilding_LightMap=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=256,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=aniso,MipFilter=point)
ResX=1280
ResY=720
TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Cinematic=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(MinLODSize=128,MaxLODSize=512,LODBias=1)
TEXTUREGROUP_Lightmap=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Shadowmap=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0,NumStreamedMips=3)
TEXTUREGROUP_RenderTarget=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_UI=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_World=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_MobileFlattened=(MinLODSize=128,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportant=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportantNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportantSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)

[SystemSettingsSplitScreen2]
bAllowWholeSceneDominantShadows=False

[Engine.PhysicsLODVerticalDestructible]
MaxDynamicChunkCount=1000
DebrisLifetime=60.0

[Engine.PhysicsLODVerticalEmitter]
ParticlePercentage=100

[Engine.OnlineSubsystem]
+NamedInterfaceDefs=(InterfaceName="RecentPlayersList",InterfaceClassName="Engine.OnlineRecentPlayersList")
AsyncMinCompletionTime=0.0

[Engine.OnlineRecentPlayersList]
MaxRecentPlayers=100
MaxRecentParties=5

[VoIP]
VolumeThreshold=0.2
bHasVoiceEnabled=true

[FullScreenMovie]
bForceNoMovies=FALSE
;StartupMovies=LoadingMovie.bik
;LoopingStartupMovies=LoadingMovie.bik
; Startup movies order: legal spiel=> EA logo => licensors(?) => Spicy logo => looping until title screen comes up
StartupMovies=Intro_EA.bik
StartupMovies=Intro_SH.bik
StartupMovies=TechLogo_Short.bik
;PCStartupMovies=Intro_Nvidia.bik
LoopingStartupMovies=LoadingMovie.bik
;+SkippableMovies=Intro_Nvidia.bik
AlwaysLoadedMovies=LoadingMovie
LoadMapMovies=LoadingMovie
bShouldStopMovieAtEndOfLoadMap=True
DelayCountAfterMapLoaded=60
ForceFadingInDuration=0.0
LoadingTextX=570.0
LoadingTextY=120.0
SkipEALogoTime=6.0

[IPDrv.WebConnection]
MaxValueLength=512
MaxLineLength=4096

[IPDrv.WebServer]
ApplicationPaths[0]=/ServerAdmin
ApplicationPaths[1]=/images
;;Applications[0]=UWeb.HelloWeb
;;ApplicationPaths[0]=/Hello
ListenPort=80
MaxConnections=18
ExpirationSeconds=86400
bEnabled=false

[IPDrv.WebResponse]
IncludePath=/Web
CharSet=iso-8859-1

[TextureTracking]
#TextureName=T_GD_Traffic_Crosswalk_01

[AnimNotify]
Trail_MaxSampleRate=200.0

[Engine.UIDataStore_OnlinePlayerData]
PartyChatProviderClassName=Engine.UIDataProvider_OnlinePartyChatList

[Engine.LocalPlayer]
OverridePPRecoveryTime=1.0

[MobileSupport]
bShouldCachePVRTCTextures=False
bShouldFlattenMaterials=False
FlattenedTextureResolutionBias=1

[Configuration]

[Engine.FilesToNotCacheToHD]
File=C1_111.BIK
File=SOTD.BIK
File=C1_116.BIK
File=C3_315.BIK
File=C1_1103.BIK
File=C2_2102.BIK
File=C4_BM.BIK
File=C5_BM.BIK
File=C2_223.BIK
File=C3_312.BIK
File=C4_412.BIK
File=C3_3101.BIK
File=C6_614.BIK
File=C3_BM.BIK
File=C4_482.BIK
File=C2_2101.BIK
File=C2_243.BIK
File=C6_617.BIK
File=C2_233.BIK
File=C6_6111.BIK
File=C1_BM.BIK
File=C2_BM.BIK

[Windows.StandardUser]
MyDocumentsSubDirName=Alice Madness Returns
MyDocumentsFSubDirName=Alice Retour au pays de la folie

[DebugInfo]
BuildTag=DefaultUser
ShowKismetLog=FALSE
ShowScreenLog=FALSE
HideDynamicTonemapping=FALSE

[AliceGame.AliceGameEngine]
Alice1Path=..\..\..\Alice1\bin
GIsSpecialPCEdition=TRUE

[IniVersion]
0=1308168627.000000
1=1308168627.000000

[AppCompat]
MeasuredCPUScore=-1.000000
CompatLevelComposite=4
CompatLevelCPU=4
CompatLevelGPU=4
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Go into the folder where you found Aliceengine.ini double click on it and change the name to aliceengine.old(just change the ini to old. copy the data from below open note pad paste the data and "save as" aliceengine.ini in the original folder, hopefully this will run at 1024x768 and you can adjust settings in the game options once you can see it.

```
[URL]
Protocol=unreal
Name=Player
Map=AliceEntry.umap
LocalMap=AliceEntry.umap
TransitionMap=AliceEntry.umap
MapExt=umap
EXEName=AliceGame.exe
DebugEXEName=DEBUG-AliceGame.exe
SaveExt=usa
Port=7777
GameName=American McGee's Alice 2
GameNameShort=Alice2

[Engine.Engine]
NetworkDevice=IpDrv.TcpNetDriver
ConsoleClassName=Engine.Console
GameViewportClientClassName=GFxUI.GFxGameViewportClient
LocalPlayerClassName=Engine.LocalPlayer
DataStoreClientClassName=Engine.DataStoreClient
StorageDeviceManagerClassName=Engine.StorageDeviceManager
Language=INT
bAllowMatureLanguage=FALSE
GameEngine=AliceGame.AliceGameEngine
EditorEngine=UnrealEd.EditorEngine
UnrealEdEngine=UnrealEd.UnrealEdEngine
Client=WinDrv.WindowsClient
Render=Render.Render
Input=Engine.Input
Canvas=Engine.Canvas
TinyFontName=EngineFonts.TinyFont
SmallFontName=EngineFonts.SmallFont
MediumFontName=EngineFonts.SmallFont
LargeFontName=EngineFonts.SmallFont
SubtitleFontName=WarfareFonts.Fonts.WarfareFonts_Chrom20
WireframeMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.WireframeMaterial
DefaultMaterialName=EngineMaterials.DefaultMaterial
DefaultDecalMaterialName=EngineMaterials.DefaultDecalMaterial
DefaultTextureName=EngineMaterials.DefaultDiffuse
EmissiveTexturedMaterialName=EngineMaterials.EmissiveTexturedMaterial
GeomMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.GeomMaterial
DefaultFogVolumeMaterialName=EngineMaterials.FogVolumeMaterial
TickMaterialName=EditorMaterials.Tick_Mat
CrossMaterialName=EditorMaterials.Cross_Mat
DefaultUICaretMaterialName=EngineMaterials.BlinkingCaret
SceneCaptureReflectActorMaterialName=EngineMaterials.ScreenMaterial
SceneCaptureCubeActorMaterialName=EngineMaterials.CubeMaterial
ScreenDoorNoiseTextureName=EngineMaterials.ScreenDoorNoiseTexture
RandomAngleTextureName=EngineMaterials.RandomAngles
RandomNormalTextureName=EngineMaterials.RandomNormal2
WeightMapPlaceholderTextureName=EngineMaterials.WeightMapPlaceholderTexture
LightMapDensityTextureName=EngineMaterials.DefaultWhiteGrid
LightMapDensityNormalName=EngineMaterials.DefaultNormal
LevelColorationLitMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.LevelColorationLitMaterial
LevelColorationUnlitMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.LevelColorationUnlitMaterial
LightingTexelDensityName=EngineDebugMaterials.MAT_LevelColorationLitLightmapUVs
ShadedLevelColorationUnlitMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.ShadedLevelColorationUnlitMaterial
ShadedLevelColorationLitMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.ShadedLevelColorationLitMaterial
RemoveSurfaceMaterialName=EngineMaterials.RemoveSurfaceMaterial
VertexColorMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorMaterial
VertexColorViewModeMaterialName_ColorOnly=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorViewMode_ColorOnly
VertexColorViewModeMaterialName_AlphaAsColor=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorViewMode_AlphaAsColor
VertexColorViewModeMaterialName_RedOnly=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorViewMode_RedOnly
VertexColorViewModeMaterialName_GreenOnly=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorViewMode_GreenOnly
VertexColorViewModeMaterialName_BlueOnly=EngineDebugMaterials.VertexColorViewMode_BlueOnly
HeatmapMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.HeatmapMaterial
BoneWeightMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.BoneWeightMaterial
TangentColorMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.TangentColorMaterial
EditorBrushMaterialName=EngineMaterials.EditorBrushMaterial
DefaultPhysMaterialName=EngineMaterials.DefaultPhysicalMaterial
TextureStreamingBoundsMaterialName=EditorMaterials.Utilities.TextureStreamingBounds_MATInst
TerrainErrorMaterialName=EngineDebugMaterials.MaterialError_Mat
ProcBuildingSimpleMaterialName=EngineBuildings.ProcBuildingSimpleMaterial
BuildingQuadStaticMeshName=EngineBuildings.BuildingQuadMesh
ProcBuildingLODColorTexelsPerWorldUnit=0.075
ProcBuildingLODLightingTexelsPerWorldUnit=0.015
MaxProcBuildingLODColorTextureSize=1024
MaxProcBuildingLODLightingTextureSize=256
UseProcBuildingLODTextureCropping=True
ForcePowerOfTwoProcBuildingLODTextures=True
bCombineSimilarMappings=True
MaxRMSDForCombiningMappings=10.0
TerrainMaterialMaxTextureCount=16
TerrainTessellationCheckCount=6
TerrainTessellationCheckBorder=2.0
TerrainTessellationCheckDistance=4096.0
BeginUPTryCount=200000
bStaticDecalsEnabled=True
bDynamicDecalsEnabled=True
bForceStaticTerrain=False
LightingOnlyBrightness=(R=0.5,G=0.5,B=0.5,A=1.0)
LightComplexityColors=(R=0,G=0,B=0,A=1)
LightComplexityColors=(R=0,G=255,B=0,A=1)
LightComplexityColors=(R=63,G=191,B=0,A=1)
LightComplexityColors=(R=127,G=127,B=0,A=1)
LightComplexityColors=(R=191,G=63,B=0,A=1)
LightComplexityColors=(R=255,G=0,B=0,A=1)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.0,G=1.0,B=0.127,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.0,G=1.0,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.046,G=0.52,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.215,G=0.215,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.52,G=0.046,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=0.7,G=0.0,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=1.0,G=0.0,B=0.0,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=1.0,G=0.0,B=0.5,A=1.0)
ShaderComplexityColors=(R=1.0,G=0.9,B=0.9,A=1.0)
MaxPixelShaderAdditiveComplexityCount=900
TimeBetweenPurgingPendingKillObjects=60
bUseTextureStreaming=True
bUseBackgroundLevelStreaming=True
bSubtitlesEnabled=True
bSubtitlesForcedOff=FALSE
ScoutClassName=Engine.Scout
DefaultPostProcessName=PostProcesses.PostProcess_Default
DefaultUIScenePostProcessName=EngineMaterials.DefaultUIPostProcess
ThumbnailSkeletalMeshPostProcessName=EngineMaterials.DefaultThumbnailPostProcess
ThumbnailParticleSystemPostProcessName=EngineMaterials.DefaultThumbnailPostProcess
ThumbnailMaterialPostProcessName=EngineMaterials.DefaultThumbnailPostProcess
DefaultSoundName=EngineSounds.WhiteNoise
bOnScreenKismetWarnings=TRUE
bEnableKismetLogging=FALSE
; If setting bAllowDebugViewmodesOnConsoles=TRUE, must also add EngineDebugMaterials to the StartupPackages for console platforms
bAllowDebugViewmodesOnConsoles=FALSE
AllowTargetingSM2=FALSE
CameraRotationThreshold=45.0
CameraTranslationThreshold=10000
PrimitiveProbablyVisibleTime=8.0
PercentUnoccludedRequeries=0.125
MaxOcclusionPixelsFraction=0.001
MinTextureDensity=0.0
IdealTextureDensity=13.0
MaxTextureDensity=55.0
MinLightMapDensity=0.0
IdealLightMapDensity=1.0
MaxLightMapDensity=3.0
RenderLightMapDensityGrayscaleScale=1.0
RenderLightMapDensityColorScale=1.0
bRenderLightMapDensityGrayscale=true
LightMapDensityVertexMappedColor=(R=0.65,G=0.65,B=0.25,A=1.0)
LightMapDensitySelectedColor=(R=1.0,G=0.2,B=1.0,A=1.0)
PhysXLevel=0
DemoRecordingDevice=Engine.DemoRecDriver
bPauseOnLossOfFocus=FALSE
MaxFluidNumVerts=1048576
FluidSimulationTimeLimit=30.0
MaxParticleResize=0
MaxParticleResizeWarn=0
bCheckParticleRenderSize=True
MaxParticleVertexMemory=131972
NetClientTicksPerSecond=200
MaxTrackedOcclusionIncrement=0.10
TrackedOcclusionStepSize=0.10
MipLevelFadingInRate=0.3
MipLevelFadingOutRate=0.1
StatColorMappings=(StatName="AverageFPS",ColorMap=((In=15.0,Out=(R=255)),(In=30,Out=(R=255,G=255)),(In=45.0,Out=(G=255))))
StatColorMappings=(StatName="Frametime",ColorMap=((In=1.0,Out=(G=255)),(In=25.0,Out=(G=255)),(In=29.0,Out=(R=255,G=255)),(In=33.0,Out=(R=255))))
StatColorMappings=(StatName="Streaming fudge factor",ColorMap=((In=0.0,Out=(G=255)),(In=1.0,Out=(G=255)),(In=2.5,Out=(R=255,G=255)),(In=5.0,Out=(R=255)),(In=10.0,Out=(R=255))))
PhysXGpuHeapSize=64
PhysXMeshCacheSize=8
HACK_UseTickFrequency=FALSE
bShouldGenerateSimpleLightmaps=TRUE
bSmoothFrameRate=TRUE
MinSmoothedFrameRate=22
MaxSmoothedFrameRate=31
DefaultSelectedMaterialColor=(R=0.04,G=0.02,B=0.24,A=1.0)
bEnableOnScreenDebugMessages=true
AllowScreenDoorFade=False
AllowNvidiaStereo3d=True
GbJPNSKU=false
IgnoreSimulatedFuncWarnings=Tick
bEnableColorClear=TRUE
DefaultOnlineSubsystemName=
DynamicCoverMeshComponentName=
LoadingTextFontName=WarfareFonts.Fonts.WarfareFonts_Chrom20
ApexDamageParamsName=Nv_ApexDamageMap.AliceDamageMap
LanguageRegistryPath=Software\EA Games\Alice Madness Returns
bSuppressMapWarnings=true

[Engine.StreamingMovies]
RenderPriorityPS3=1001
SuspendGameIO=True

[Engine.ISVHacks]
bInitializeShadersOnDemand=False
DisableATITextureFilterOptimizationChecks=True
UseMinimalNVIDIADriverShaderOptimization=True
PumpWindowMessagesWhenRenderThreadStalled=False

[Engine.GameEngine]
MaxDeltaTime=0

[Engine.DemoRecDriver]
AllowDownloads=True
DemoSpectatorClass=Engine.PlayerController
MaxClientRate=25000
ConnectionTimeout=15.0
InitialConnectTimeout=30.0
AckTimeout=1.0
KeepAliveTime=1.0
SimLatency=0
RelevantTimeout=5.0
SpawnPrioritySeconds=1.0
ServerTravelPause=4.0
NetServerMaxTickRate=30
LanServerMaxTickRate=30
MaxRewindPoints=30
RewindPointInterval=1.0
NumRecentRewindPoints=7

[Engine.PackagesToAlwaysCook]
Package=AliceEntry
Package=CHAR_ArcheTypes
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Hatter
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Water
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Oriental
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Queen
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Doll
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Caterpillar
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Cheshire
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_Chess
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_QFlesh
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_WRabbit
SeekfreePackage=CH_Alice_MadHatter

[Engine.StartupPackages]
bSerializeStartupPackagesFromMemory=TRUE
bFullyCompressStartupPackages=FALSE
Package=DefaultUISkin
Package=EngineMaterials
Package=EngineDebugMaterials
Package=EngineSounds
Package=EngineFonts
Package=SoundClassesAndModes
Package=KynapseDefaultDefinitions
Package=PostProcesses
Package=WarfareFonts
Package=Nv_ApexDamageMap

[Engine.PackagesToForceCookPerMap]

[Core.System]
MaxObjectsNotConsideredByGC=33476
SizeOfPermanentObjectPool=0
StaleCacheDays=30
MaxStaleCacheSize=10
MaxOverallCacheSize=30
PackageSizeSoftLimit=500
AsyncIOBandwidthLimit=0
CachePath=..\..\AliceGame\Cache
CacheExt=.uxx
Paths=..\..\Engine\Content
ScriptPaths=..\..\AliceGame\Script
FRScriptPaths=..\..\AliceGame\ScriptFinalRelease
CutdownPaths=..\..\AliceGame\CutdownPackages
CutdownPaths=..\..\AliceGame\Script
ScreenShotPath=..\..\AliceGame\ScreenShots
LocalizationPaths=..\..\Engine\Localization
Extensions=upk
Extensions=u
TextureFileCacheExtension=tfc
Suppress=Dev
Suppress=DevAudio
Suppress=DevAudioVerbose
Suppress=DevBind
Suppress=DevBsp
Suppress=DevCollision
Suppress=DevCompile
Suppress=DevComponents
Suppress=DevCooking
Suppress=DevDataStore
Suppress=DevGarbage
Suppress=DevKill
Suppress=DevLoad
Suppress=DevNetTraffic
Suppress=DevPath
Suppress=DevReplace
Suppress=DevSave
Suppress=DevSound
Suppress=DevStats
Suppress=DevTick
Suppress=DevUI
Suppress=DevUIStates
Suppress=DevUIStyles
Suppress=DevUIAnimation
Suppress=DevUIFocus
Suppress=DevHDDCaching
Suppress=Init
Suppress=Input
Suppress=Inventory
Suppress=Localization
Suppress=LocalizationWarning
Suppress=PlayerMove
Suppress=DevSHA
Suppress=DevAnim
Suppress=DevDecals
Suppress=RON_DEBUG
Suppress=DevShaders
Suppress=DevShadersDetailed
Suppress=GameStats
Suppress=DevLightmassSolver
Suppress=DevFaceFX
Suppress=DevCrossLevel
Suppress=DevOnline
Suppress=DevMovie
Suppress=DevConfig
Suppress=PlayerManagement
Suppress=DevNet
Suppress=DevCamera
Suppress=DevAbsorbFuncs
Suppress=DevAssetDataBase
Suppress=DevLevelTools
Suppress=ScriptWarning
Suppress=DevSpawn
Paths=..\..\AliceGame\Content
Paths=..\..\AliceGame\__Trashcan
LocalizationPaths=..\..\AliceGame\Localization
SavePath=..\..\AliceGame\Save
Extensions=umap
SeekFreePCPaths=..\..\AliceGame\CookedPC
SeekFreePCExtensions=xxx

[Engine.Client]
DisplayGamma=2.2
MinDesiredFrameRate=35.000000
InitialButtonRepeatDelay=0.2
ButtonRepeatDelay=0.1

[WinDrv.WindowsClient]
AudioDeviceClass=XAudio2.XAudio2Device
MinAllowableResolutionX=0
MinAllowableResolutionY=0
MaxAllowableResolutionX=0
MaxAllowableResolutionY=0
MinAllowableRefreshRate=0
MaxAllowableRefreshRate=0
ParanoidDeviceLostChecking=1
AllowJoystickInput=1

[XAudio2.XAudio2Device]
MaxChannels=32
CommonAudioPoolSize=0
MinCompressedDurationGame=5
MinCompressedDurationEditor=4
LowPassFilterResonance=0.9

[Engine.Player]
ConfiguredInternetSpeed=10000
ConfiguredLanSpeed=20000
PP_DesaturationMultiplier=1.0
PP_HighlightsMultiplier=1.0
PP_MidTonesMultiplier=1.0
PP_ShadowsMultiplier=1.0

[IpDrv.TcpNetDriver]
AllowDownloads=True
ConnectionTimeout=30.0
InitialConnectTimeout=200.0
AckTimeout=1.0
KeepAliveTime=0.2
MaxClientRate=15000
MaxInternetClientRate=10000
RelevantTimeout=5.0
SpawnPrioritySeconds=1.0
ServerTravelPause=4.0
NetServerMaxTickRate=30
LanServerMaxTickRate=35
DownloadManagers=IpDrv.HTTPDownload
DownloadManagers=Engine.ChannelDownload
NetConnectionClassName=IpDrv.TcpipConnection

[IpServer.UdpServerQuery]
GameName=ut

[IpDrv.UdpBeacon]
DoBeacon=True
BeaconTime=0.50
BeaconTimeout=5.0
BeaconProduct=ut
ServerBeaconPort=8777
BeaconPort=9777

[TextureStreaming]
PoolSize=140
HysteresisLimit=20
DropMipLevelsLimit=16
StopIncreasingLimit=12
StopStreamingLimit=8
MinEvictSize=10
MinFudgeFactor=1
FudgeFactorIncreaseRateOfChange=0.5
FudgeFactorDecreaseRateOfChange=-0.4
MinRequestedMipsToConsider=11
MinTimeToGuaranteeMinMipCount=2
MaxTimeToGuaranteeMinMipCount=12
UseTextureFileCache=TRUE
LoadMapTimeLimit=5.0
LightmapStreamingFactor=0.04
ShadowmapStreamingFactor=0.04
MaxLightmapRadius=2000.0
AllowStreamingLightmaps=True
TextureFileCacheBulkDataAlignment=1

[StreamByURL]
PostLoadPause=6.0

[UnrealEd.EditorEngine]
LocalPlayerClassName=UnrealEd.EditorPlayer
bSubtitlesEnabled=True
GridEnabled=True
SnapScaleEnabled=True
ScaleGridSize=5
SnapVertices=False
SnapDistance=10.000000
GridSize=(X=16.000000,Y=16.000000,Z=16.000000)
RotGridEnabled=True
RotGridSize=(Pitch=1024,Yaw=1024,Roll=1024)
GameCommandLine=-log
FOVAngle=90.000000
GodMode=True
AutoSaveDir=..\..\AliceGame\Autosaves
InvertWidgetZAxis=True
UseAxisIndicator=True
MatineeCurveDetail=0.1
Client=WinDrv.WindowsClient
CurrentGridSz=4
bUseMayaCameraControls=True
bPrefabsLocked=True
HeightMapExportClassName=TerrainHeightMapExporterTextT3D
EditorOnlyContentPackages=EditorMeshes
EditorOnlyContentPackages=EditorMaterials
EditorOnlyContentPackages=EditorResources
EditPackagesInPath=..\..\Development\Src
EditPackages=Core
EditPackages=Engine
EditPackages=GameFramework
EditPackages=UnrealEd
EditPackages=IpDrv
EditPackages=OnlineSubsystemPC
EditPackages=OnlineSubsystemGameSpy
EditPackages=OnlineSubsystemLive
EditPackages=OnlineSubsystemSteamworks
bBuildReachSpecs=FALSE
EditPackages=Kynapse
EditPackages=KynapseEditor
EditPackages=GFxUI
EditPackages=GFxUIEditor
EditPackagesOutPath=..\..\AliceGame\Script
FRScriptOutputPath=..\..\AliceGame\ScriptFinalRelease
EditPackages=AliceGame
InEditorGameURLOptions=

[UnrealEd.UnrealEdEngine]
AutoSaveIndex=0
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EditorMaterials
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EditorMeshes
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EditorResources
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EngineMaterials
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EngineFonts
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=EngineResources
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=DefaultUISkin
PackagesToBeFullyLoadedAtStartup=Engine_MI_Shaders
bSmoothFrameRate=TRUE
MinSmoothedFrameRate=22.000000
MaxSmoothedFrameRate=31.000000
bBuildReachSpecs=FALSE

[Engine.DataStoreClient]
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Strings
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Images
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_GameResource
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.CurrentGameDataStore
;;GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_SessionSettings"	; unused
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Fonts
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Color
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Gamma
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_Registry
GlobalDataStoreClasses=Engine.UIDataStore_InputAlias
;PlayerDataStoreClassNames=Engine.UIDataStore_InputAlias
PlayerDataStoreClassNames=Engine.PlayerOwnerDataStore

[Engine.UIDataStore_SessionSettings]
SessionSettingsProviderClassNames=Engine.SessionSettingsProvider_GameInfo

[DevOptions.Shaders]
AutoReloadChangedShaders=True
bAllowMultiThreadedShaderCompile=True
NumUnusedShaderCompilingThreads=1
ThreadedShaderCompileThreshold=1
bDumpShaderPDBs=False
bPromptToRetryFailedShaderCompiles=True

[DevOptions.Debug]
ShowSelectedLightmap=False

[StatNotifyProviders]
BinaryFileStatNotifyProvider=true
XmlStatNotifyProvider=false
CsvStatNotifyProvider=false
StatsNotifyProvider_UDP=true
PIXNamedCounterProvider=false

[StatNotifyProviders.StatNotifyProvider_UDP]
ListenPort=13000

[RemoteControl]
SuppressRemoteControlAtStartup=False

[LogFiles]
PurgeLogsDays=3

[AnimationCompression]
DefaultCompressionAlgorithm=AnimationCompressionAlgorithm_RemoveTrivialKeys
TranslationCompressionFormat=0
RotationCompressionFormat=1
AlternativeCompressionThreshold=1.f
ForceRecompression=False
bOnlyCheckForMissingSkeletalMeshes=False

[IpDrv.OnlineSubsystemCommonImpl]
MaxLocalTalkers=1
MaxRemoteTalkers=16
bIsUsingSpeechRecognition=false

[IpDrv.OnlineGameInterfaceImpl]
LanAnnouncePort=14001
LanQueryTimeout=5.0

[OnlineSubsystemLive.OnlineSubsystemLive]
LiveSystemLinkPort=14000
LanAnnouncePort=14001
VoiceNotificationDelta=0.2

[Engine.StaticMeshCollectionActor]
bCookOutStaticMeshActors=TRUE
MaxStaticMeshComponents=100

[Engine.StaticLightCollectionActor]
bCookOutStaticLightActors=TRUE
MaxLightComponents=100

[LiveSock]
bUseVDP=True
bUseSecureConnections=true
MaxDgramSockets=64
MaxStreamSockets=16
DefaultRecvBufsizeInK=256
DefaultSendBufsizeInK=256

[CustomStats]
LD=Streaming fudge factor
LD=FrameTime
LD=Terrain Foliage Time
LD=Foliage Render Time
LD=Terrain Smooth Time
LD=Terrain Render Time
LD=Decal Render Time
LD=Terrain Triangles
LD=Foliage Instances
LD=Decal Triangles
LD=Decal Draw Calls
LD=Static Mesh Tris
LD=Skel Mesh Tris
LD=Skel Verts CPU Skin
LD=Skel Verts GPU Skin
LD=30+ FPS
LD=Total CPU rendering time
LD=Total GPU rendering time
LD=Occluded primitives
LD=Projected shadows
LD=Visible static mesh elements
LD=Visible dynamic primitives
LD=Texture Pool Size
LD=Physical Memory Used
LD=Virtual Memory Used
LD=Audio Memory Used
LD=Texture Memory Used
LD=360 Texture Memory Used
LD=Animation Memory
LD=Vertex Lighting Memory
LD=StaticMesh Vertex Memory
LD=StaticMesh Index Memory
LD=SkeletalMesh Vertex Memory
LD=SkeletalMesh Index Memory
LD=Decal Vertex Memory
LD=Decal Index Memory
LD=Decal Interaction Memory
MEMLEAN=Virtual Memory Used
MEMLEAN=Audio Memory Used
MEMLEAN=Animation Memory
MEMLEAN=FaceFX Cur Mem
MEMLEAN=Vertex Lighting Memory
MEMLEAN=StaticMesh Vertex Memory
MEMLEAN=StaticMesh Index Memory
MEMLEAN=SkeletalMesh Vertex Memory
MEMLEAN=SkeletalMesh Index Memory
MEMLEAN=Decal Vertex Memory
MEMLEAN=Decal Index Memory
MEMLEAN=Decal Interaction Memory
MEMLEAN=VertexShader Memory
MEMLEAN=PixelShader Memory
GameThread=Async Loading Time
GameThread=Audio Update Time
GameThread=FrameTime
GameThread=HUD Time
GameThread=Input Time
GameThread=Kismet Time
GameThread=Move Actor Time
GameThread=RHI Game Tick
GameThread=RedrawViewports
GameThread=Script time
GameThread=Tick Time
GameThread=Update Components Time
GameThread=World Tick Time
GameThread=Async Work Wait
GameThread=PerFrameCapture
GameThread=DynamicLightEnvComp Tick

[MemorySplitClassesToTrack]
Class=AnimSequence
Class=AudioComponent
Class=AudioDevice
Class=BrushComponent
Class=CylinderComponent
Class=DecalComponent
Class=DecalManager
Class=DecalMaterial
Class=Font
Class=Level
Class=Material
Class=MaterialInstanceConstant
Class=MaterialInstanceTimeVarying
Class=Model
Class=ModelComponent
Class=MorphTarget
Class=NavigationMeshBase
Class=ParticleModule
Class=ParticleSystemComponent
Class=PathNode
Class=ProcBuilding_SimpleLODActor
Class=RB_BodyInstance
Class=RB_BodySetup
Class=ReachSpec
Class=Sequence
Class=SkeletalMesh
Class=SkeletalMeshComponent
Class=SoundCue
Class=SoundNode
Class=SoundNodeWave
Class=StaticMesh
Class=StaticMeshActor
Class=StaticMeshCollectionActor
Class=StaticMeshComponent
Class=Terrain
Class=TerrainComponent
Class=Texture2D
Class=UIRoot

[MemLeakCheckExtraExecsToRun]
Cmd=obj list class=StaticMesh -Alphasort -DetailedInfo
Cmd=obj list class=StaticMeshActor -ALPHASORT -DetailedInfo
Cmd=obj list class=StaticMeshCollectionActor -ALPHASORT -DetailedInfo
Cmd=obj list class=TextureMovie -Alphasort -DetailedInfo
Cmd=obj list class=Level -ALPHASORT -DetailedInfo
Cmd=lightenv list volumes
Cmd=lightenv list transition
Cmd=ListThreads

[ConfigCoalesceFilter]
FilterOut=AliceEngine.ini
FilterOut=AliceEditor.ini
FilterOut=AliceInput.ini
FilterOut=AliceLightmass.ini
FilterOut=AliceGame.ini
FilterOut=AliceUI.ini
FilterOut=AliceCompat.ini
FilterOut=AliceEditorKeyBindings.ini
FilterOut=AliceEditorUserSettings.ini
FilterOut=Descriptions.int
FilterOut=Editor.int
FilterOut=EditorTips.int
FilterOut=UnrealEd.int
FilterOut=WinDrv.int
FilterOut=XWindow.int

[TaskPerfTracking]
bUseTaskPerfTracking=TRUE
RemoteConnectionIP=10.1.10.83
ConnectionString=Provider=sqloledb;Data Source=DB-04;Initial Catalog=EngineTaskPerf;Trusted_Connection=Yes
RemoteConnectionStringOverride=Data Source=DB-04;Initial Catalog=EngineTaskPerf;Integrated Security=True;Pooling=False;Asynchronous Processing=True;Network Library=dbmssocn

[TaskPerfMemDatabase]
bUseTaskPerfMemDatabase=TRUE
RemoteConnectionIP=10.1.10.83
ConnectionString=Provider=sqloledb;Data Source=DEVDB-02;Initial Catalog=PerfMem;Trusted_Connection=Yes
RemoteConnectionStringOverride=Data Source=DEVDB-02;Initial Catalog=PerfMem;Integrated Security=True;Pooling=True;Asynchronous Processing=True;Network Library=dbmssocn

[MemoryPools]
FLightPrimitiveInteractionInitialBlockSize=3000
FModShadowPrimitiveInteractionInitialBlockSize=512
FBestFitAllocatorFMemoryChunkInitialBlockSize=3900
FMallocGcmFFreeEntryInitialBlockSize=540
FPS3RHIVertexDeclarationInitialBlockSize=100
FPS3RHISamplerStateInitialBlockSize=3560
FPS3RHIVertexBufferInitialBlockSize=1040
FPS3RHIIndexBufferInitialBlockSize=640
FPrimitiveSceneInfoInitialBlockSize=1700
FStaticMeshSceneProxyInitialBlockSize=1530
FParticleSystemSceneProxyInitialBlockSize=300
FOctreeNodeInitialBlockSize=6000

[SystemSettings]
StaticDecals=True
DynamicDecals=True
UnbatchedDecals=True
DecalCullDistanceScale=1.000000
DynamicLights=True
DynamicShadows=True
LightEnvironmentShadows=True
CompositeDynamicLights=False
SHSecondaryLighting=False
DirectionalLightmaps=True
MotionBlur=True
MotionBlurPause=True
DepthOfField=True
AmbientOcclusion=False
Bloom=True
UseHighQualityBloom=True
Distortion=True
FilteredDistortion=True
DropParticleDistortion=False
SpeedTreeLeaves=True
SpeedTreeFronds=True
OnlyStreamInTextures=False
LensFlares=True
FogVolumes=True
FloatingPointRenderTargets=True
OneFrameThreadLag=True
UseVsync=True
UpscaleScreenPercentage=True
Fullscreen=True
AllowD3D10=False
AllowRadialBlur=True
SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
ParticleLODBias=0
DetailMode=2
ShadowFilterQualityBias=0
MaxAnisotropy=4
MaxMultisamples=4
MinShadowResolution=64
MinPreShadowResolution=8
MaxShadowResolution=800
MaxWholeSceneDominantShadowResolution=1344
ShadowFadeResolution=128
PreShadowFadeResolution=16
ShadowFadeExponent=0.250000
ResX=1024
ResY=768
ScreenPercentage=100.000000
SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000000
FoliageDrawRadiusMultiplier=1.000000
ShadowTexelsPerPixel=1.273240
PreShadowResolutionFactor=0.500000
bEnableVSMShadows=False
bEnableBranchingPCFShadows=False
bAllowHardwareShadowFiltering=False
bAllowBetterModulatedShadows=True
bEnableForegroundShadowsOnWorld=True
bEnableForegroundSelfShadowing=False
bAllowWholeSceneDominantShadows=True
ShadowFilterRadius=2.000000
ShadowDepthBias=0.012000
CSMSplitPenumbraScale=0.500000
CSMSplitSoftTransitionDistanceScale=4.000000
CSMSplitDepthBiasScale=0.700000
UnbuiltWholeSceneDynamicShadowRadius=20000.000000
UnbuiltNumWholeSceneDynamicShadowCascades=3
WholeSceneShadowUnbuiltInteractionThreshold=20
bAllowFracturedDamage=True
NumFracturedPartsScale=1.000000
FractureDirectSpawnChanceScale=1.000000
FractureRadialSpawnChanceScale=1.000000
FractureCullDistanceScale=1.000000
bForceCPUAccessToGPUSkinVerts=false
bDisableSkeletalInstanceWeights=false
ApexLODResourceBudget=1000000020040877300000.000000
ApexDestructionMaxChunkIslandCount=150
ApexDestructionMaxChunkIslandCountHigh=500
ApexDestructionMaxChunkSeparationLOD=1.000000
TEXTUREGROUP_World=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Cinematic=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(MinLODSize=128,MaxLODSize=512,LODBias=1,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_EffectsNotFiltered=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_UI=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Lightmap=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_Shadowmap=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,NumStreamedMips=3,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_RenderTarget=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_MobileFlattened=(MinLODSize=8,MaxLODSize=256,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_ProcBuilding_Face=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_ProcBuilding_LightMap=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=256,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportant=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportantNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportantSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)
DynamicTonemapping=True
TEXTUREGROUP_ColorLookupTable=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=Aniso,MipFilter=Point,MipGenSettings=TMGS_SimpleAverage)

[SystemSettingsEditor]
bEnableForegroundSelfShadowing=False
TEXTUREGROUP_ProcBuilding_Face=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=aniso,MipFilter=point)
TEXTUREGROUP_ProcBuilding_LightMap=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=256,LODBias=0,MinMagFilter=aniso,MipFilter=point)
ResX=1280
ResY=720
TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Cinematic=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(MinLODSize=128,MaxLODSize=512,LODBias=1)
TEXTUREGROUP_Lightmap=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Shadowmap=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0,NumStreamedMips=3)
TEXTUREGROUP_RenderTarget=(MinLODSize=1,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_UI=(MinLODSize=512,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_World=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=1024,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_MobileFlattened=(MinLODSize=128,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportant=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportantNormalMap=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_WorldImportantSpecular=(MinLODSize=256,MaxLODSize=2048,LODBias=0)

[SystemSettingsSplitScreen2]
bAllowWholeSceneDominantShadows=False

[Engine.PhysicsLODVerticalDestructible]
MaxDynamicChunkCount=1000
DebrisLifetime=60.0

[Engine.PhysicsLODVerticalEmitter]
ParticlePercentage=100

[Engine.OnlineSubsystem]
+NamedInterfaceDefs=(InterfaceName="RecentPlayersList",InterfaceClassName="Engine.OnlineRecentPlayersList")
AsyncMinCompletionTime=0.0

[Engine.OnlineRecentPlayersList]
MaxRecentPlayers=100
MaxRecentParties=5

[VoIP]
VolumeThreshold=0.2
bHasVoiceEnabled=true

[FullScreenMovie]
bForceNoMovies=FALSE
;StartupMovies=LoadingMovie.bik
;LoopingStartupMovies=LoadingMovie.bik
; Startup movies order: legal spiel=> EA logo => licensors(?) => Spicy logo => looping until title screen comes up
StartupMovies=Intro_EA.bik
StartupMovies=Intro_SH.bik
StartupMovies=TechLogo_Short.bik
;PCStartupMovies=Intro_Nvidia.bik
LoopingStartupMovies=LoadingMovie.bik
;+SkippableMovies=Intro_Nvidia.bik
AlwaysLoadedMovies=LoadingMovie
LoadMapMovies=LoadingMovie
bShouldStopMovieAtEndOfLoadMap=True
DelayCountAfterMapLoaded=60
ForceFadingInDuration=0.0
LoadingTextX=570.0
LoadingTextY=120.0
SkipEALogoTime=6.0

[IPDrv.WebConnection]
MaxValueLength=512
MaxLineLength=4096

[IPDrv.WebServer]
ApplicationPaths[0]=/ServerAdmin
ApplicationPaths[1]=/images
;;Applications[0]=UWeb.HelloWeb
;;ApplicationPaths[0]=/Hello
ListenPort=80
MaxConnections=18
ExpirationSeconds=86400
bEnabled=false

[IPDrv.WebResponse]
IncludePath=/Web
CharSet=iso-8859-1

[TextureTracking]
#TextureName=T_GD_Traffic_Crosswalk_01

[AnimNotify]
Trail_MaxSampleRate=200.0

[Engine.UIDataStore_OnlinePlayerData]
PartyChatProviderClassName=Engine.UIDataProvider_OnlinePartyChatList

[Engine.LocalPlayer]
OverridePPRecoveryTime=1.0

[MobileSupport]
bShouldCachePVRTCTextures=False
bShouldFlattenMaterials=False
FlattenedTextureResolutionBias=1

[Configuration]

[Engine.FilesToNotCacheToHD]
File=C1_111.BIK
File=SOTD.BIK
File=C1_116.BIK
File=C3_315.BIK
File=C1_1103.BIK
File=C2_2102.BIK
File=C4_BM.BIK
File=C5_BM.BIK
File=C2_223.BIK
File=C3_312.BIK
File=C4_412.BIK
File=C3_3101.BIK
File=C6_614.BIK
File=C3_BM.BIK
File=C4_482.BIK
File=C2_2101.BIK
File=C2_243.BIK
File=C6_617.BIK
File=C2_233.BIK
File=C6_6111.BIK
File=C1_BM.BIK
File=C2_BM.BIK

[Windows.StandardUser]
MyDocumentsSubDirName=Alice Madness Returns
MyDocumentsFSubDirName=Alice Retour au pays de la folie

[DebugInfo]
BuildTag=DefaultUser
ShowKismetLog=FALSE
ShowScreenLog=FALSE
HideDynamicTonemapping=FALSE

[AliceGame.AliceGameEngine]
Alice1Path=..\..\..\Alice1\bin
GIsSpecialPCEdition=TRUE

[IniVersion]
0=1308168627.000000
1=1308168627.000000

[AppCompat]
MeasuredCPUScore=-1.000000
CompatLevelComposite=4
CompatLevelCPU=4
CompatLevelGPU=4
```


----------



## White Tiger (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

I don't have Alice; Madness Returns game, I gave it back to the store and with some compensation I got HP7  . But I will buy it back somewhere in future, so thank you!

BUT I find solution...

Ok, this is complicated but it worked... well, it's not really complicated, it's just unusual.

Since it's clearly problem in my monitor, I have this crazy idea what if I use some program like TeamViewer(remote control program) with my friend... using remote control he got into game using my pc and just put resolution to 800x600 and finally everything worked as charm! It's sad that some big companies like EA didn't think about problems like that.

Once again, THANK YOU VERY MUCH Wrench97, and if someone gets similar program with game and his monitor, I would suggest this procedure.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Mode Not Supported*

Well I'm glad you figured a way around it, they used to default to a low resolution now is seems they default to a HD resolution without giving you a way to change it.


----------

